# Silver Dollar eating habits



## P_Wrenn_12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys and girls,

Has anyone successfully kept Silver Dollar fish without them eating your plants?!
I have Java Ferns if that helps. I really like them but I don't want them to eat all of my plants that took forever to grow to the size they are.

Thanks!


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have had silver dollars with java fern and they did not touch the plants. I have had other friends who claim their silver dollars either ate the java fern or at least chewed on them. It seams to depend on the individual fish you have, all fish have different personalities as weird as that sounds.
I guess your taking a calculated risk and be prepared to give the fish away or go with plastic plants.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Silver Dollars are naturally herbavors (plant eaters) and they need plants around to munch on. It's best not to get expensive plants for their tank. I would get several different plants and see if there ws one they wouldn't graze on. I once had a large Apple Snail that grazed on my plants until there was nothing left.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

My Silver Dollars never bother my plastic plants but I keep them happy with slices of zuchini and other veggies as well as lots of the Tetra and or Wardley algae discs. Plecostomus also enjoy these veggie treats which make for an overall pleasant tank. The Silver Dollars are beautiful especially when they get up to 5 or six inches but they can be rather nippy if they are not fed right and often.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

never had them but to keep my pleco off my plants i give him plenty of tomatos and cucumber to keep him buzy and off my plants. Works pretty well for me and if that dont work it ul have to be plastic plants


----------

